# Modebus mit Stromzähler verbinden



## Marcus 1988 (21 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich kämpfe mit den Problem das der Modbus Masterbaustein den Fehler 80c8 ausgibt also keine Slaveantwort. Jedoch kann ich den Zähler mir Modscan und einer USB Schnittstelle mit den Rechner auslesen, das klappt wunderbar. Die TX led des CB bleibt auch dunkel also haben ich und der Siemens Support herausgefunden das anscheinde die Hardware keine Anfrage sendet und somit keine Antwort kommt (man sieht auch auf den Oszi keine Anfrage )

Mode ist 4
Line_Prec ist 2
allen anderen Einstellungen sind auch korrekt 

anbei ein Link für das Datenblatt des Stromzählers 
https://data.stromzähler.eu/eastron/SDM72DM-manual.pdf

und Anschlussskizzen
Anhang anzeigen 50488
Anhang anzeigen 50489


zum auslesen verwende ich folgenden usb converter mit nur A und B ( A mit A und B mit B verbunden) keine Masse

https://www.reichelt.de/raspberry-pi-usb-rs485-schnittstelle-ch340c-rpi-usb-rs485-p242783.html?r=1

folgende wird ausgelesen und ist grün markiert 334 Watt im Register 30053, schwarz und rot die Einstellungen für das Erfolgreiche auslesen des Stromzählers ( bei den Stopp bits ist es egal ob 1 oder 2 auslesen geht in beiden fällen )

Anhang anzeigen 50490


hoffe jemand von euch hatte schon selbiges Problem schon gelöst, ich bin mit meinen Latein am Ende, es eilt auch nicht da es für mich Privat ist. 

Vielen Dank 
Mfg Marcus


----------



## Thruser (22 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

Deine Anhänge funktionieren nicht.

Welche Hardware hast Du, welche Software

Gruß


----------



## Marcus 1988 (23 Juli 2020)

Hardware ist S71214c dcdcdc 
Software ist Tia V 14 ohne SP ohne Update ( grieg aber bald die V 16 ) und werd dan das Projekt hochrüsten wenns geht 

Anhänge Bilder oder die Links ? beim erstellen hats mir die Bilder schon angezeigt hier im Erstellbereich ( kann sein das Sie nicht gehen weil ich beim erstellen ausgeloggt wurde und dan den gespeicherten Text verwendet habe kann sein das dan die Bilder nicht mehr gehen )

ich Probier nochmal die Bilder 







noch ein Hinweis bei den Spannungspegel ich messe im Leerlauf beim Stromzähler 
A - GND 4,6V
B - GND 0,3 V
A-B 4,28 V

und CB 1241 leerlauf

A - GND 2,1 V
B - GND 2,9 V
A-B 0,8 V

Verbindung Zähler S7 1200 
A - GND 2,25 V
B - GND 2,77 V
A-B 0,5 V

Verbindung Zähler Usb Schnittstelle 
A - GND 3,37 V
B - GND 1,6 V
A-B 1,8 V

hab aber schon das 2te Board mit den ählichen Pegel im Leerlauf und Verbunden


----------



## Thruser (23 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

es ging um die Bilder. Jetzt funktionnieren sie.

Kannst Du mal aus dem Programm noch MB_COMM_LOAD und Modbus_Master zeigen.

Hast Du auch das hier schon gelesen: https://support.industry.siemens.co...rtal)-für-die-simatic-s7-1200-?dti=0&lc=de-DE

Sowie: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/mdm/109741593?c=90540451979&lc=de-WW

Gruß


----------



## Marcus 1988 (23 Juli 2020)

klar ich mach die Sceens schnell und auch den Trace 







Rest folgt (Max 5 pro Beitrag)


----------



## Marcus 1988 (23 Juli 2020)

Rest





und hier die Einstellungen von Modescan, wo ich im oberen Bild bzw. Beitrag die Antworten bekomm


Antworten bekomm ich mit einem oder zwei Stoppbits das ist egal was ich da einstelle  (Rot Markiert)


----------



## Marcus 1988 (23 Juli 2020)

Zum Parameter Data_Addr, ich habe da 30052,30053 und 30054 probiert, alle mit nagativen Ergebniss. Nicht vom Datum beirren lassen ich, habs gut drei Monate ruhen lassen (da es für mich Privat ist und es nicht eilt) , deshalb die unerschiedlichen Datum, weil ich mache Screens bereits hatte. bzw auch mit den Support von Siemens schon geschrieben habe und laut derren Angabe (die haben ein Archiviertes Projekt von mir) passt das Programm von der Software


----------



## Thruser (23 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ja das Programm sieht ganz in Ordung aus. Nur den Request mit dem Taktmerker würde ich höher setzen, zum Testen vielleicht erst einmal nur manuell (entweder Merker mit schreiben/forcen oder freien Eingang) setzen.

Dann würde ich line_prec erst auf 0 setzen und die Brücken TA/TB entfernen, also ohne BIAS arbeiten. Dann auch mal A und B tauschen. 

Auch mal den Umsetzer anstelle des Zählers anschließen und mit Realterm (https://realterm.i2cchip.com) prüfen ob irgendwelche Daten ankommen, d.h. etwas vom CB gesendet wird.

Gruß


----------



## Captain Future (24 Juli 2020)

Den Taktmerker auf REQ würde ich mal als Flanke machen. So wie bei Dir versucht er innerhalt der 500ms zyklisch also öfters als 1x das macht Probleme.
Warum hast Du den LINE_PRE auf 2 ? Werkseinstellung ist 0 damit auch schon probiert ?
A und B mal getauscht ?? Denke das hast du bestimmt schon probiert ?

Die Datenbausteine sollten alle nicht optimiert sein ... ist das bei Dir so ?

Ansonsten stell das Projekt mal hier ein.....


----------



## Marcus 1988 (24 Juli 2020)

@ Captain Future und Thruser
es ist ein 0.5 Hz Takt also 1 s ein , 1 s aus  und der ist langsam genug ( Siehe Bild schwarze Balken sind je die ReQ und beim roten ist der Baustein nicht mehr Busy 




@ Captain Future
Den Taktmerker auf REQ würde ich mal als Flanke machen.
-> Dann hätte ich 2 mal ne Flankenauswertung hintereinander ( da ja der Modbus_Master eh intern seine Flanke erzeugt ( Variablen b_e_Req der nacheinader aufgerufenen Bausteine (Intern im Modbus_Master)  
hätte ich auch schon Probiert war leider nicht die Lösung 

Die Datenbausteine sollten alle nicht optimiert sein ... ist das bei Dir so ?
-> ja mein DB ist nicht optimiert (wo ich meine Variablen angelegt hab) , der Comm_load (optimiert) und Master Dd Baustein (nicht optimiert )kann nicht verändert werden (von Siemens her Schreibgeschützt)

LINE_PRE auf 0 ? ich benutz kein Profibuskabel ? hab aber 0 und 2 bereits probiert und auch Aderntausch (aktuell A auf A und B auf B ) A auf B und B auf A hätte ich auch probiert alles negativ 

@ Thruser

Auch mal den Umsetzer anstelle des Zählers anschließen und mit Realterm (https://realterm.i2cchip.com) prüfen ob irgendwelche Daten ankommen, d.h. etwas vom CB gesendet wird. 
-> Denke da ist gemeint mit den USB Stick und dem Rechner der SPS Werte zu simulieren und über das Board zu lesen. 
-> leider auch negativ ( Modsim hatte ich da als Software) 
https://www.win-tech.com/html/modbus1.htm

oder meinst du  umgekehrt mit der SPS dem Rechner Werte Senden (Modscan)

mit den Oszi sieht man auf der Leitung keine Datenpakete nur konstante Pegel ( wenn S71200 mit USB Stick und  S71200 Zähler verbunden ist)
Signal + ist A
Masse ist B



wenn Zähler mit Usb Stick verbunden ist sieht man Datenpakete


----------



## Captain Future (24 Juli 2020)

Kannst Du mal dein Projekt oder den Modbus-Teil aus dem Projekt einstellen ???

Oder du probierst mal die älteren Modbus Bausteine


----------



## Marcus 1988 (8 September 2020)

So es läuft jetzt, Ursache war der Steckplatz für das Board war defekt, also eine neues Board hat auch nichts gebraucht. Und die Verdrahtung passte nicht exakt.
USB Schnittstelle - Stromzähler A zu A und B zu B, das es ging und bei SPS - Stromzähler musste A zu B und B zu A .


----------

